# Where do I get a tourist visa for India ?



## ai2bob (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi, 
I'm originally from the UK but now resident in Dubai and will be travelling to India for a long weekend, where do I go to get a visa and is it a long process ? tks


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Round the back of Karama Post Office, takes about a week I think.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Indian Passport and Visa Service Center

Had a friend who was applying and it took over a week so had to cancel their trip and go to a country on arrival... So think ahead.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

I've got India visas from Karama post office twice in the last year or so. Each time it's taken 2-3 days. Make sure you have 2 clean pages next to each other in you passport or they will refuse the application.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

I am sure it will be easier and cheaper (and maybe faster) than me trying to get a tourist visa to the UK! 
Sorry for the non useful post, but had to rant because I was planning a trip there and with an Indian passport you do have to question whether collecting the tonne of paperwork AND making the application in person (or even having an interview for the US) for a one week visit is worth the effort


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I dunno, I had to go to Karama 3 times for my Indian visa and had to cancel my original trip because they screwed something up. 

I've got a British passport, I shouldn't have to go through all that, I should just be able to rock up waving my passport and they roll out the red carpet for me, we used to own the bloody place after all!


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

Gavtek said:


> I dunno, I had to go to Karama 3 times for my Indian visa and had to cancel my original trip because they screwed something up.
> 
> I've got a British passport, I shouldn't have to go through all that, I should just be able to rock up waving my passport and they roll out the red carpet for me, we used to own the bloody place after all!




Leave plenty took me a total of 9 nine days for my visa, and had to move my trip. In the UK i used to go to the Indian Consul in birmingham in the morning and go back lunchtime and it was all sorted. 

I am planning to go to Goa with the family in April, i have a 1 year multi entry business visa, but need to get tourist visa's for the family. knowing the sometimes beuracracy in Inida will i have to get a tourist visa as well, or can i just use my business visa and 'have business meetings' :confused2:


----------

